# Willamette Vs Fuggles



## Munut (27/5/09)

Hi,

Got a recipe asking for 10g Willamette Hops added late in the fermentation.

Looking on the website of the HBS I go to, says Willamette is the American version of Fuggles.

The Willamette is nearly twice the price of Fuggles. Will the Fuggles give a similar aroma and flavour?

If so I'll save a few bucks and use the Fuggles.


----------



## MCT (27/5/09)

Willamette will give citrus notes to your beer, personally I don't think they are much alike apart from some earthy characteristics
I think Willamette was originally derived from Fuggles, but they aren't that alike.

In saying that though, they are a pleasently flavoured hop, I put some in a big stout last year and loved it.
What kind of beer are you making?


----------



## Phoney (27/5/09)

"Teabag" style hop bags all cost about the same, three bucks and you've got your 12g of Willamette.

Sorted


----------



## Bizier (27/5/09)

I perceive Willamette to taste sweeter/frutier and less herbaceous than fuggles if that makes sense.


----------



## Munut (27/5/09)

MCT,

Its a Ale in the style of Boags 1881 here's the recipe

1 can Morgans Royal Oak Amber Ale​1Kg Light Dried Malt​10g Willamette Hop Pellets​Kit Yest​​


It says to steep the hops and add to the fermenter 2 days before bottling (kegging in my case). I might go down the tea bag road but have been warned off them by more experianced brewers due to there freshness or lack there of. TWOC has a big range of hop pellets and plugs keeped in the fridge.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Sammus (27/5/09)

phoneyhuh said:


> "Teabag" style hop bags all cost about the same, three bucks and you've got your 12g of Willamette.
> 
> Sorted



Teabag style hops are also usually stale and flavourless compared to the fresh varieties you get, and to top it off even the most expensive fresh hops are barely $2 for 12g.


----------



## MHB (27/5/09)

Willamette is a triploid of Fuggle, same genes, just more copies, but have a look they are both in here.View attachment 27497


MHB


----------



## Interloper (28/5/09)

As a kits and bits brewer I use a lot of Fuggles in my ales and stouts and I would say if you leave them inthe boil for a long time they add a lot of bitterness and if you use them as an aroma hop (dry hopped) they are quite 'grassy' not fruity or floral. 

Perhaps that's just the pellets I'm using that have been in my freezer since last year?


----------



## white.grant (28/5/09)

MHB said:


> Willamette is a triploid of Fuggle, same genes, just more copies, but have a look they are both in here.View attachment 27497
> 
> 
> MHB




That's a very useful book. Thanks for posting it.

cheers

grant


----------



## discoloop (28/5/09)

I've recently over-fuggled a pale ale. Too much late/dry hopping has resulted an an extremely 'earthy'-tasting beer. I'm hoping the flavour will round out after a couple of months in bottle. Willamette, on the other hand, I've found really hard to overdo. If I was subbing fuggle for willamette, I'd drop the fuggle back by a third and mix with another hop. I can't think of anything that would substitute the willamette flavour exactly, but you'd get a really nice drop with a touch of something like Cascade, or for another slant maybe a european noble...


----------

